# FAQ: Das erste Mal auf Meerforelle - Hilfen für Einsteiger



## Ullov Löns (2. Juli 2007)

Dieser Thread soll Anglern eine Hilfe sein, die zum ersten 
Mal mit der Spinnrute an der Küste unterwegs sind. Es ist eine Sammlung, die keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit hat, aber ein gutes Bild davon vermitteln kann, wie man zum ersten Fangerfolg kommen kann.

Die Meerforelle ist in den letzten Jahren immer häufiger an unseren und den umliegenden Küsten geworden. Sie wird oft der "_Fisch der 1000 Würfe_" genannt, doch gezielte Planung, eine gute Ausrüstung und etwas Wissen um das Verhalten der Fische können diese Zahl erheblich reduzieren.

Den Mythos Meerforelle zu erklären fällt schwer. Es gibt Fische, die größer werden, es gibt Fische die man häufiger und berechenbarer fängt und es gibt Fische, deren Fang man zuverlässig planen kann. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Berichte vom Massenfängen und von kapitalen Fischen, aber das ist sehr selten und einen Meterhecht zu fangen ist leichter als eine 70er Meerforelle an die Strippe zu kriegen. Möglicherweise ist es gerade das, was Meerforellenfischen so faszinierend macht, die Unberechenbarkeit, der Aufwand und der unglaubliche Adrenalinstoß, der den Körper zum Zittern bringt und für ein tagelang anhaltenes Glücksgefühl sorgt, wenn dass langersehnte Silber endlich an der Rute kämpft und dann im Kescher liegt. Dieser Kick sorgt bei vielen für eine sofortige und nicht heilbare Abhängigkeit.

Der folgende Text soll euch, die Suche nach dem Kick - nach dem Silber der Ostsee - etwas leichter machen.


*Bekleidung*

Das allerwichtigste Bekleidungsstück ist die *Wathose*. Obwohl es Strände und Situationen gibt, an denen man auf sie verzichten kann oder sollte (siehe Taktik), ist eine solche Hose in den allermeisten Fällen erforderlich um an den Fisch zu kommen. Die Ufer von typischen Meerforellenstränden sind oft stark strukturiert und häufig ist es sinnvoll, durch den ufernahen Blasentang oder an den großen Steinen vorbei zu waten. Ergibt sich die Möglichkeit eine weiter draussen liegende Sandbank sicher zu erreichen, so vergrößern sich die Fangmöglichkeiten erheblich.

Die Wathose kann aus *Neopren* oder aus einem *atmungsaktiven* Material sein. Eine Neoprenhose ist günstiger und für den Einstieg hinreichend. Es gibt Hosen mit Füsslingen, bei denen man *Watschuhe* dazu kaufen muss. Diese sind wesentlich bequemer, aber auch viel teurer.

Zu der Wathose gehört unbedingt ein *Watgürtel*. Zum einen erhöht ein solcher Gürtel den Komfort, zum anderen bedeutet er ein Erhebliches mehr an Sicherheit. Wer schon mal bei 5° Wassertemperatur ein Bad in der Ostsee genommen hat, weiß es zu schätzen, dass der Watgürtel ein komplettes Volllaufen der Hose verhindert hat.

Über die Wathose kommt die *Watjacke*. Den blutigen Anfänger erkennt man oft daran, dass er seine Jacke in die Wathose stopft, damit die Jacke nicht nass wird. Sollte es regnen, läuft dann das Regenwasser in die Hose und man bekommt todsicher nasse Beine. Die Jacke sollte immer über der Hose getragen werden. Prinzpiell ist dafür jede Jacke geeignet, die folgende Kriterien erfüllt.

sie ist kurz
sie ist aus einem wasser- und winddichten Material
sie hat grosse Taschen um jede Menge Material aufnehmen zu können, da man in der Regel alles was man braucht am Mann tragen muss
sie hat eine Kapuze
Ideal sind natürlich Watjacken aus dem Angelbedarf, aber das ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Ergänzend kann über die Anschaffung einer *Watweste* nachgedacht werden. Watwesten sind wahre Raumwunder und auch für viele andere Angelarten nützlich.

Da es an der Küste oft windig ist und der Körper über den Kopf viel Wärme verliert, darf man auf eine *Mütze* nicht verzichten. Wichtig ist ein großer Schirm, so dass die Augen etwas Schutz for der Sonne bekommen, noch besser ist eine Sonnen- oder Polarisationsbrille.

Unter der Watbekleidung trägt man am besten *atmungsaktive Unterwäsche *bzw. *Thermofleece*. Diese hält zuverlässig warm und transportiert vor Allem den eigenen Schweiß vom Körper weg. Man kann diese für teures Geld im Fachhandel beziehen, allerdings tut es die Skibekleidung vom Kaffeeröster fast genauso gut und kostet noch nicht mal die Hälfte. Auf keinen Fall sollte man Baumwollsocken tragen, da sie den Schweiß aufsaugen und man in ihnen sicher eiskalte Füße bekommt. Grobgestricktes aus Wolle oder Skisocken leisten da deutlich bessere Dienste.

Zum Watangeln sind Neoprenhandschuhe ungeeignet. Wichtig ist es die Handgelenke warm zu halten. Schnelltrocknende *Handschuhe* aus Fleece oder Fingerlose aus grober Wolle sind besser.

Infos zu Marken und Besonderheiten findest du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77355


*Angelgerät*

An die *Rute* werden werden beim Meerforellenangeln ganz spezifische Anforderungen gestellt. 

Sie sollte

leicht sein.
zwischen 2,70 und 3,20m lang sein.
Köder mit einem Gewicht zwischen 12 - 25g gut werfen, also ein angegebenes Wurfgewicht von ca. 10-45g haben.
nicht zu schnell sein und eher eine semi-parabolische Aktion zum drillen besitzen.
die Köder bis zum Horizont werfen.
Die letzten beiden Aspekte widersprechen sich etwas. Allerdings ist das Drillen wichtiger als das Werfen, aber dazu kommen wir später (Technik).

Etwas komplizierter wird es bei der Wahl der *Rolle*.
Die Rolle ist beim Mefoangeln deutlich höheren Belastungen ausgesetzt, als bei vielen anderen Angelarten. Ständiges Werfen und wieder Einkurbeln, Salzwasser und Sand setzen bereiten mancher Rolle ein frühes Ende. Eigentlich gibt es nur drei Möglichkeiten.

Man schafft sich eine kostengünstige Rolle mit vielen Kugellagern an und pflegt diese exzessiv.
Man kauft sich eine gute Rolle mit passabler Schnurverlegung, aber nur wenigen mechanischen Teilen.
Man kauft sich eine Rolle von einem namhaften Hersteller mit versiegeltem Rollenkörper und Kugelagern. Diese Qualiät hat allerdings einen recht hohen Preis.
Diesen drei Typen ist eins gemeinsam. Sie gehen alle früher oder später kaputt. 
*2500er* bis *4000er* Rollengrößen sind die richtige Wahl, wobei Rute und Rolle zueinander passen sollten. 

Mehr dazu findet ihr hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072

Beim Bindeglied zwischen Fisch und Mensch - der *Schnur* - scheiden sich die Geister.
Der eine schwört auf Monofile, weil er deutlich weniger Aussteiger hat, der andere fischt nur Geflochtene, weil damit auch noch den kleinsten Zupfer auf höchste Distanz spürt.
Die Schnurstärke sollte bei Monofil bei 0,25mm und bei Geflochtener zwischen 0,10 und 0,15mm (Referenzschnur Berkley Fireline) liegen. Sparen ist in beiden Fällen nicht angesagt, denn die Schnur ist hohen mechanischen Belastungen ausgesetzt.

Viele Meerforellenangler schalten vor die Hauptschnur ein 1-1,5m langes Fluorcarbonvorfach in einer Stärke von 0,25 bis 0,30mm.

Kleinteile, wie Wirbel müssen von hoher Qualität sein. Sie müssen hunderte von harten Würfen aushalten und sollten nicht beim ersten Fischkontakt brechen. Allerdings müssen sie so klein sein (Größe 8-12), dass sie das Köderspiel nicht behindern.

*Köder*
*Küstenblinker* und *Wobbler* sind beim Meerforellenangeln die wichtigsten Köder.
Dabei gibt es immer wieder zwei Streitfragen, die zum einen die Ködergewichte und zum anderen die Köderfarben betreffen.
Zu den Gewichten:
Ein typischer Anfängerfehler ist zu schwer zu fischen. Die *Wurfweite* ist ein oft überschätzter Faktor beim Mefofischen. Gegen ein Verwenden von schweren Ködern spricht, dass die Köderpräsentation deutlich schneller und unflexibler ist. Meerforellen kommen häufig viel dichter an den Strand als man es sich vorstellen kann, aber dazu später mehr (Taktik). Eine kleine Palette der üblichen Köder (Hansen Flash und Fight, Falkfish Spöket - Gno - Thor, Snaps, Stripper, Möre Silda, Abu Toby, Gladsax, Kinetic Seatrout und viele mehr) in Gewichten zwischen 10 und 22g sorgen für ein entspanntes Fischen. 

Während man im frühen Frühjahr auch mal mit Reizfarben zu angeln versuchen sollte, bestimmen für den Rest der Saison eher Naturfarbenes das Köderspektrum. Hat man etwas weißes, schwarz-silbernes, schwarzes, blau-silber oder grün-silbernes an der Rute hängen, dann macht man zumindest nichts falsch, denn diese Farben kommen auch im natürlichen Köderspektrum vor. Selbst wenn man sich später auf lila-gelb-karierte Blinker spezialisiert, sollte man zunächst viel angeln und weniger Köder wechseln.

Die meisten Blinker und Wobbler sind mit minderwertigen Sprengringen und Drillingen ausgestattet. Diese muss man vor dem Angeln gegen qualitativ höherwertige tauschen. Es empfiehlt sich, vor dem Haken des Blinkers einen zweiten Sprengring an zu bringen, weil sich dadurch die Forelle schlechter vom Haken hebeln kann. Die Drillinge können ruhig häufiger getauscht werden, da sie bei Grundkontakt und an Steinen schnell an Schärfe verlieren. Teilweise sind die Kontakte mit den Fischen nur ganz kurz und nur bei einem wirklich scharfen Haken hakt sich die Forelle dann zuverlässig selbst.

*Sonstige Aurüstung*
Ein ganz wichtiges Utensil ist der *Watkescher*. Für den Kescher gilt: er kann niemals zu groß, aber manchmal zu klein sein. Forellenkescher, wie man sie vom Bachfischen kennt haben an der Ostsee nichts zu suchen. Ein geräumiges Netz in das die 75er Kapitale, die beim 10988. aber auch beim 3. Wurf beissen kann ist erforderlich. Fische bis ca. 60cm lassen sich gut greifen oder stranden, aber danach ist das nicht mehr so einfach. Den Watkescher kann man sich in den Gürtel stecken oder zum Beispiel mit einem *Magnetclip* an der Watjacke befestigen.

Ein *Watstock* kann ein außerordentlich nützliches Ausrüstungteil sein. Beim Rodeo über algen- und tangbewachsene Steine haben schon viele ein unfreiwilliges Bad in der Ostsee genommen und wären über ein drittes Bein froh gewesen.

Ein *Fischgalgen* oder eine Schlaufe mit dem man sich den gefangenen Fisch am Gürtel festtüddern kann ist sehr nützlich beim Transport oder zur Aufbewahrung von Fischen.


*Etwas Technik*

Für das *Werfen* gilt,dass Power angesagt ist. Um immer maximale Weiten zu erreichen werden Gerät und Mensch bei jedem Wurf voll gefordert. Es ist erstaunlich, welche Weiten mit 20g Blinkern an feinem Gerät erreicht werden können. Es ist wichtig, da man über geringen Tiefen mit recht schweren und kompakten Ködern fischt, kurz vor dem Eintauchen des Blinkers/Wobblers die ablaufende Schnur mit der Hand zu bremsen, so dass sie sich strecken kann und kein großer Schnurbogen entsteht. Man schließt dann mit der an der Rolle liegenden Hand den Schnurfangbügel und macht eine oder zwei schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen. So lassen sich Köderverluste durch Hänger äußerst effektiv verhindern

Der Drill einer Meerforelle, vor Allem der Ersten ist eine unglaublich aufregende Sache. Das bedeutet, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit Fische durch Drillfehler zu verlieren riesig ist. Die meisten Fische, von denen, die man verliert, verliert man in den ersten 3 Sekunden. Sollte man diese überstehen entstehen im Wesentlichen drei Probleme.

Der Fisch fängt an zu springen und versucht den Blinker los schütteln. Man sollte in der ersten Drillphase, wenn der Fisch noch relativ weit weg von einem selbst ist, die Rute flach, aber im 45° Winkel zum Fisch halten. Dies verringert die Wahrscheinlichkeit den Fisch im Sprung zu verlieren um einiges.
Man verliert plötzlich den Kontakt zum Fisch. Meerforellen machen gerne Drillpausen, folgen dem Druck der Rute und schwimmen auf einen zu. Die Gefahr ist, dass sich die Meerforelle dabei verhängt. Daher sollte man immer darauf gefasst sein ein paar schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen zu machen, selbst wenn man denkt, dass der Fisch weg ist . Häufig ist er eben noch da.
In der letzten Drillphase sollte man den Drill schnell beenden. Mefos wehren sich oft bist zum letzten und gehen bei einem zögerlichen Drill leicht verloren. Dabei ist eine weichere Rute oft hilfreich.
Auf einen Anschlag kann man beim Angeln mit geflochtener Schnur verzichten. Typisch für einen Meerforellenbiss ist ein kurzer Kontakt vor dem Biss. Dann heißt es Ruhe bewahren und einfach weiterkurbeln, bis der Fisch voll einsteigt.

*Taktik*
Um Überlegungen zum Fang von Meerforellen an zu stellen, ist es sinnvoll, sich zunächst mit deren Verhalten in den verschiedenen Jahrezeiten zu beschäftigen.

*Frühjahr*
Die Hauptmeerforellenfangzeit ist das Frühjahr. Mit den ersten warmen Tagen des Jahres und der damit zusammenhängenden Wassererwärmung steigen die Fänge deutlich an. Seichte Buchten erwärmen sich nun schnell und das Leben im Wasser explodiert. Die vom Laichgeschäft ausgehungerten aus den Bächen ins Meer abgestiegenen Forellen haben Heißhunger und suchen förmlich die wärmeren Wasserabschnitte um sich an Tobiasfischchen(Sandaalen), Tangläufer, Garnelen, Watt- und Seeringelwürmern usw. die Bäuche voll zu schlagen.
Die größeren Forellen tun sich an den Herings- und Sprottenschwärmen gütlich. Wer im Frühjahr zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle angelt kann Sternstunden erleben, wenn er eine Schule Forellen im Fressrausch erwischt. die Forellen sind bei Wassertemperaturen bis 10° den ganzen Tag über zu beangeln, wobei auch zu dieser Jahreszeit die sog. "goldenen Stunden" zu Sonnenauf- und untergang besonders erfolgversprechend sind.
Um so wärmer das Wasser nun im laufe des Frühjahres wird, um so mehr verlegen die Forellen ihre Fressphasen in genau diese "goldenen stunden", aber je nach Wind und Wetter sind natürlich auch tagsüber gute Fänge möglich. Mit der beginnenden Rapsblüte, meist mitte Mai, und dem Einzug der Hornhechte an den Ostseeküsten wird es immer schwieriger Forellen an den Haken zu bekommen. Ab jetzt sind es fast ausschließlich die Morgen- und Abendstunden, in denen man die Forellen an der Küste findet. Die Fische haben sich satt und rund gefressen und werden zunehmend selektiver was ihre Nahrung angeht. Wenn man im frühen Jahr noch mit fast allen Ködern gute Chancen hat, muss man im Verlauf des Jahres mehr und mehr ausprobieren. Kleinere Köder versprechen nun eher Erfolg als z.B. große Heringsimitate.

*Sommer*
Juni, Juli und August ist beim Meerforellenangeln die "saure-Gurken-Zeit", wobei es einige Spezialisten gibt, die auch in den Sommermonaten ihre Forellen fangen. Die Sommerangelei spielt sich in die Nacht hinein ab. Die Fliegenfischer haben nun deutliche Vorteile gegenüber den Spinnfischern. Es sind Fische da, aber die Angelei kann sehr frustrierend sein und ist für den Anfänger fast immer unergiebig.

*Herbst und Winter*
Im Herbst kühlt sich das Wasser wieder ab und die Forellen sammeln sich zum nahenden Laichaufstieg wieder vor den Küsten. Damit beginnt die 2. heiße Phase der Meerforellenangelei. Viele Fische beginnen sich nun zu verfärben, sie legen ihr Laichkleid an. diese Forellen werden als "braun" oder "bunt" bezeichnet und sollten zurückgesetzt werden, um die Fische ihrem Laichgeschäft nachgehen zu lassen.

http://kystefiskers.de/pics/braunblank/braunblank.htm

Wer allerdings im Herbst einen silberblanken Fisch erwischt, wird ihn in bester Kondition vorfinden. Ein kleiner Prozentsatz der Forellen lässt gelegentlich eine Laichperiode aus, man spricht von sog. "Überspringern." Auf diese Fische haben es die Herbst und Winterangler abgesehen. Zu den Überspringern gesellen sich die "Grönländer." Das sind Fische, die zum erstenmal wieder mit den anderen vor die Küste ziehen, im wesentlichen um den hohen Salzkonzentrationen im kalten Wasser aus zu weichen, aber dem Laichgeschäft selbst noch nicht nachgehen. Grönländer sind meist 40-45cm lang und silberblank. 

Die Köderwahl ist abhängig von der Jahreszeit. Im frühen Jahr, wenn die Wassertemperatur noch deutlich unter 8° liegt, dürfen die Köder groß und farblich auffällig sein. Die Forellen beissen auf alles was sich bewegt. Später dann sollten Blinker und Wobbler kleiner ausfallen und eine natürlichere Köderfarbe bevorzugt werden. Im Herbst können die Fische sehr launisch werden. Sie bevorzugen kleine Blinker und Wobbler zwischen 8-14g. Man muss einem solchen Blinkerknirps schon vertrauen, aber keine Sorge, der fängt.

Während im Spätherbst,Winter und im sehr zeitigen Frühjahr, die Fischen den ganzen Tag über gefangen werden können, ist es sobald die Wassertemperatur über 8-10° Grad liegt, deutlich besser, vor Allem vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser zu sein. Um 5 am Wasser zu sein, um dann bis 10 zu angeln, erhöht die Chancen riesig einen Fisch zu fangen. Außerdem kann man dann die Zeit bis zum nächsten Angeldurchgang ab ca. 17 Uhr mit der Familie verbringen, was deren Bereitschaft einen Angelurlaub mit zu machen, verstärkt.


*Angelplätze*

Bevor man zum Angeln fährt lohnt sich ein Blick auf die Seekarte. Gute Plätze sind oft schon an der Form des Ufer zu erkennen. Viele Steilküsten sind fast sichere Plätz an denen sich Fische aufhalten können, da an ihnen das Wasser oft schnell tief wird und die Forellen kurze Wege vom offenen Meer zum Strand haben.

Grundsätzlich halten sich die Fische gern in strukturreichen Bereichen auf. Man sollte *Leopardengrund* bevorzugen, da sich dort immer Nahrung befindet. Als Leopardengrund bezeichnet man Stellen, die Bewuchs wie Seegras, viele Steine und teilweise Sandflächen aufweisen. Wenn es auf Leopardengrund begrenzte Sandflächen gibt, lohnt es sich diese gezielt anzuwerfen. Oft halten sich gerade dort Fische auf. 

Man sollte allerdings auch die *Uferstruktur* genau beachten. *Riffe*,* Buhnen* (sind sie noch so klein), grosse *Steine*, *tiefe Rinnen* nahe am Ufer und die *Spitzen von Buchten* sind gute Plätze. In Buchten sollte man die *Eckpunkte* lange und intensiv befischen, vor Allem, wenn sich dort *Drehstömungen *bilden. Hier sammelt sich Nahrung und es ist zu erwarten, dass wandernde Fische dort einen kleinen Zwischenstopp einlegen, um zu jagen.

Meerforellen können in jeder, wirklich jeder Entfernung zum Ufer jagen, d.h. auch nur einen Meter vom Spülsaum entfernt. Man sollte daher immer vorsichtig und leise ins Wasser waten um zunächst den unmittelbaren Uferbereich ab zu fischen. Wenn es Angeltechnisch irgendwie zu vermeiden ist, sollte man vor allem in den frühen Morgenstunden garnicht ins Wasser gehen, weil die Forellen nach der Ruhe der Nacht oft direkt am Ufer jagen. 

Das Angeln mit leichteren Ködern erlaubt eine variable Köderführung. Ein bis zwei Spinstopps führen oft zum Erfolg. Gerade über einzelnen kleinen Sandflächen, die man dazu gezielt anwirft lohnt es sich den Blinker oder Wobbler an gespannter Schnur bis zum Grund durchtaumeln zu lassen. Häufig kommt genau dann oder kurz nach dem Anziehen der lang ersehnte Biss.

*Sicherheit*

Es gilt wie immer im oder am Wasser Safety first!
Es ist völlig unnötig bis zur Wathosenkante ins Wasser zu waten. Der Watgürtel ist eine gute obere Grenze für den Wasserstand. Wellenschlag, zu stolpern oder abzurutschen von einem Stein führen leicht zum Wassereinbruch und damit zum Abbruch eines womöglich erfolgreichen Angeltages.
Das Bewaten von steinigen Stellen kann äußerst gefährlich werden. Viele Mefo-Angler benutzen mittlerweile einen Watstock, aber ein Nordic-Walking-Stock, der um einiges billiger ist tut es auch.

*Verhalten gegenüber anderen Anglern*
Meerforellenangler sind im Allgemeinen freundliche Menschen. Man bleibt gern stehen, man schnackt ein bisschen und tauscht sich aus. Trotzdem sollte man einige Regeln beachten, die hier sehr vollständig zusammengetragen sind.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34245


Nachdem ihr euch durch diese ewig lange Anleitung gequält habt, bleibt nur noch eines zu tun:

AB AN DIE OSTSEE ZUM ANGELN

vielleicht treffen wir uns dort mal,

bis dahin,

Petri

Uli


*
hier geht´s zum Diskussionsthread*


----------

